# Painting snorkels with Bedliner



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Exactly as the title says. Im stripping brute and painting some stuff over - Bumper,winch mount and brackets, Winch hook, winch fairlead ,all lift kit pieces, racks etc. I decided to buy some bedliner for my snorkels like a lot of you have done to "paint" your snorkels. 1 problem. Mine didn't turn out ANYTHING like yours. It was very thin, and after it dried it actually was a very light grey color. I coated it like, 5 times and it still looks like they were only painted very poorly with some grey spray paint... I used this. Only stuff they had at crappy tire. Any suggestions? I don't know what to do. Ill get pics of my snorkels soon...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

i used crylon plastic spray paint on my snorkels and they turned out great and still look good. are you after that look of a spray on bed liner?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea that'd be nice. I doubt im gonna find anything close to the stuff you got up here. This is all they had. I don't know what to do now...


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I think mine was rustoleum truck bed-liner. Dries in like 2 hours, i literally can't chip it off or spray it off


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

did you shake it real good .....im thinkin if you did maybe the stuff had settled in the can and did not mix properly...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I shook it. Mine looked like that when i first sprayed them, but after it dried it didn't, at all. It was really humid out but i doubt that did anything...


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Its 100+ and humid in louisiana. I spray and then bring it inside


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

i have use duplicolor bed liner spray in the past. need to prep them really good, sand, primer...ect. I picked it at autozone. Also, i have spray them before with the bed liner, then sprayed them the color i wanted (red), couple coats of clear and they looked great!!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I resprayed them one more time today in the sun and there black, they look much better. It was all because of the humidity im guessing....


----------

